# I picked up 2 Hoyt Superstars tonight



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

The local shop had 2 Hoyt Superstars donated to the JOAD club to make some money for the club. They knew the kids couldn't pull them back, and that I was looking for a machine riser Hoyt in a long draw so they set them aside for me. I traded my bowtech for both of them. I think it was a win-win situation. They will get more money for the kids by selling my bow, and I got 2 machined Hoyts that fit me( Bowtech's draw was too short).

The first Hoyt had an anodized blue and white urban camo with PSE Vector 5 size 6 wheels and provantage carbon plus limbs. A frankenbow that is 44.5" long and has a 10" brace height. It is in the middle slot and fits my 32" draw. I'll refinish it.

The second bow is a supreme that has C-3 cams on it and is only 40" long. I think I will convert this to match the other with limbs and wheels. It is an anodized tan and green riser. I have a few options on limbs. Need some wheels.

Anyone have fond memories of these bows or wheels? I love my provantages, but don't want to shoot too light of an arrow out of the cast riser on a repeated basis. Although I would have preferred a prostar or aspen, I think these two battleships will work well. Now to decide on color options- I sure am partial to yellow.


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

Congrats on the find.:thumbs_up


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

biblethumpncop said:


> The local shop had 2 Hoyt Superstars donated to the JOAD club to make some money for the club. They knew the kids couldn't pull them back, and that I was looking for a machine riser Hoyt in a long draw so they set them aside for me. I traded my bowtech for both of them. I think it was a win-win situation. They will get more money for the kids by selling my bow, and I got 2 machined Hoyts that fit me( Bowtech's draw was too short).
> 
> The first Hoyt had an anodized blue and white urban camo with PSE Vector 5 size 6 wheels and provantage carbon plus limbs. A frankenbow that is 44.5" long and has a 10" brace height. It is in the middle slot and fits my 32" draw. I'll refinish it.
> 
> ...


John.....I'm pretty sure that these bows used the old Accuwheels....I have a set of these wheels on my Protec....I can locate some of this older stuff, as You know, so when ya figure out what Ya need, let me know, I'll see what I can come up with...I would like to try to help get it figured out for You, but with a stubby draw length as mine, I've never had to think about looking for wheels/cams that were LONG enough..L.O.L....I'm usually looking for the shorter draw length eccentrics, myyself!.............Take care, John!...........Jim


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Thanks Jim! I'm on the prowl for PSE Vector 5 size 6 wheels. I have Hoyt wheels to trade, or I'll buy a set outright.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

biblethumpncop said:


> Thanks Jim! I'm on the prowl for PSE Vector 5 size 6 wheels. I have Hoyt wheels to trade, or I'll buy a set outright.


John....I really like the Vector wheels also...I like the multiple draw length adjustment slots, and the draw cycle is nice, with just firm enough back wall...it seems that the Vector is pretty quick for a round wheel type eccentric, I have them on my Mach 9, and it's a pretty quick bow for the ATA, brace height, and wheels...I'm supposed to be going to the shop tonight, if I get there, I'll poke around for 'Ya...Take care.....Jim


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

I have a set of PSE Vector 4 if your interested. These are 75% let-off tho..not 65%.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Thanks Jmoose. I would prefer the 65% but what size are they?


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

biblethumpncop said:


> Thanks Jmoose. I would prefer the 65% but what size are they?


They are #6.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Harperman said:


> John....I really like the Vector wheels also...I like the multiple draw length adjustment slots, and the draw cycle is nice, with just firm enough back wall...it seems that the Vector is pretty quick for a round wheel type eccentric, I have them on my Mach 9, and it's a pretty quick bow for the ATA, brace height, and wheels...I'm supposed to be going to the shop tonight, if I get there, I'll poke around for 'Ya...Take care.....Jim



Jim,

Did you find any wheels?


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Well, the wheels have been put in motion to refinish these two bows. Last night, at the AzBowhunters Assoc banquet, I won a silent auction for $250 gift certificate for hydrographics at a local vendor. I had disassembled both bows yesterday and sent one riser with a friend to a powdercoater I have used over a dozen times. He charges about $25 to strip and powdercoat risers. He does an awesome job. I am getting one riser powdercoated my signature target color, traffic yellow. 

The two bows will have 18" carbon plus limbs on them from provantages. The set that is going on the yellow bow will be painted black then dipped in carbon fiber. The limb pockets, cable guard and wheels will remain brushed aluminum. Probably go with yellow and black string and cables. I'll use either my old black Check-it sight or the same model in chrome that I also have.

The second riser and limbs will probably be shot with olive drab and then dipped in either a black marbel or black carbon or a black metal finish. The limb pockets, cable guard, stabilizer and wheels will be anodized black aluminum. It will be matte finish. The string and cables will also be either black or black and olive.

The purpose of the olive drab color is to use in the field yet have a cool factor to it at the local 3-D's. I'm leaning towards a metal or carbon finish, but thought I would see what others think.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

jmoose77 said:


> I have a set of PSE Vector 4 if your interested. These are 75% let-off tho..not 65%.


Jmoose, I sent you a PM on your wheels.


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

The old Command Cams were a match made in heaven for the Hoyt Superstars.


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

biblethumpncop said:


> Jmoose, I sent you a PM on your wheels.


I got it and pm returned.


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

Here are the pic's biblethumpncop.

Here you go Myya..I think you sent me a pm about comparing these with some that you have.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I'll take them! Woohoo!


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

A 3rd Superstar is in the mail and on its way to my house. A bronze Supreme. This one may stay with Command Cams...maybe.


----------



## dsheffey (Jul 20, 2007)

Cop

At what point do you call it an addiction.

When you start selling provantages to fund the next superstar let me know.

Stick


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I have enough parts to build a provantage for you. PM me with what you are looking for.


----------



## JBlumenfeld (Feb 10, 2012)

I have Myya's PSE frankenbow  It's a Magna-flite with 'glass limbs and #5 wheels that she converted to split yoke, ATA is ~43" with a ~9" BH. I love the bow but the riser is heavy as hell... 

What are good, lighter, riser options to consider? Or does it make more sense to go with something like a custom Barnsdale down the road if I (ever) have the money to spend?


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I'm no expert, but I think the older cast riser bows and the first generation machined risers were heavier than any of the modern compounds in similar length. For example, the Vantage LTD is 45" long and is lighter than a 44" long Superstar.


----------



## JBlumenfeld (Feb 10, 2012)

Does anyone make a forged riser?


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I got my Cedar Hill strings in the mail yesterday. I got my freshly powdercoated "traffic yellow" riser in the mail today. It is gorgeous with the silver limb pockets! The film dipping is done and I should be able to get by there by the weekend. Then its time to assemble my Legos!


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

biblethumpncop said:


> I got my Cedar Hill strings in the mail yesterday. I got my freshly powdercoated "traffic yellow" riser in the mail today. It is gorgeous with the silver limb pockets! The film dipping is done and I should be able to get by there by the weekend. Then its time to assemble my Legos!


You gotta post pic's when finished. :thumbs_up


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

They are assembled! The film dip isn't as nice up close as I wanted, but it does dress the bows up. I will sanp some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Sorry about the delay. 

Bow#1: Yellow powder coated riser, carbon dipped carbon plus limbs and PSE Vector 5, size 6 wheels, 44 ATA

























Bow#2: Olive Drab with black marbel film dip. Carbon plus limbs and PSE Vector 4 size 6 wheels, 44" ATA

















Bow #3: Factory bronze riser and factory camo supreme limbs, master cams:









Bow 1 fits the best because of the wheels. I don't like the wheels on bow 2 and will look to replace them. Bow 3 is probably trading material. It is 60-70# and 28-30", 42" ATA.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

The supreme was listed for sale.


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

Bow pic's...looks good! :thumbs_up


----------

